# New Air Wire plug-in decoder



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Air Wire has announced a plug in decoder for the Bachmann K-27 and the C-19. It will drive the Phoenix P8 as well as their remote couplers.

http://www.reindeerpass.com/airwire-g3-decoder-external-antenna-2.aspx


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, what is the ship date?


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Should be about a week out.


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

After some soft ware changes and other delays, we have them in stock.


----------

